# Nexus 4 - Bluetooth Network Device /dev/?



## HeWhoWas (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to use tcpdump to capture some bluetooth traffic between a bluetooth device and my Nexus 4, but am stumped at finding the network interface to provide to tcpdump. Busyboxes ifconfig only shows loopback, GSM and WLAN radios and I can't find much from dmesg about bluetooth either.

Anyone know where this is?

Cheers!


----------

